# Iowa State University 2012 Custom Rates



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Good gauge to look at your custom rates for this year. Remember to factor in fuel price increases...don't shortchange yourself. When reading take note of these lines...

"The average price for diesel fuel was assumed to be $3.25 per gallon. A fuel price increase of $0.50 per gallon will cause total machinery costs to increase by approximately 5 percent. This rate schedule is intended only as a guide."

http://www.extension.iastate.edu/agdm/crops/pdf/a3-10.pdf

Thanks again to ISU for putting together another great survey to help guide folks in the region...

Thanks to the authors...William Edwards, extension economist and Ann Johanns, extension program specialist. Anybody who knows them say "Hay" for us.


----------

